# Slow cooking, new tech for old style



## Watchful (Apr 10, 2016)

My wife was asking about a new slow cooker, since her old one is not very attractive anymore, it works, but she was wanting a newer type that is programmable.
I spent the morning reading reviews of everything from 39.00 to 350.00 price ranges and came to the conclusion, they are all junk now.
The ones with a stoneware pot get hairline cracks from thermal shock if they are not treated perfectly at all times, and with kids, what is ever treated perfectly?
The metal non stick ones tend to peel in time and leave bits of toxic ptfe in your food and your system.
I noticed the trend towards induction plates and stainless steel pots for slow cooking, and I realized we have an induction stove that is fully programmable and is extremely energy efficient and precise.
So we are now doing out slow cooking on out induction stove that I bought her a couple years ago at Thanksgiving to make the dinner for the family.
The induction cooktop is awesome and very precise and with the Le Creuset cookware I got for her she is doing slowcooking with extreme precision (she can maintain a temperature within a couple of degrees for as long as she wants) and loves the style and look of her set up.
It boils water on it's highest setting in less time than the high power microwave oven does, and it will melt and hold chocolate without scorching on it's melt setting.


----------



## Nevermore1 (Apr 10, 2016)

Slow cookers are great but the as you say, the quality just isn't there any more.  I have noticed that a lot of newer ovens have a "slow cooker" setting on them.

Sent from my SM-N915T using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349 (Apr 10, 2016)

Welcome to the 20th Century, what took you so long?


----------



## Watchful (Apr 10, 2016)

21st century, but who's counting?


----------



## table1349 (Apr 10, 2016)

No, if you just started then it's still the 20th century.


----------



## Watchful (Apr 10, 2016)

The 20th century ended and it is now the 21st century, you might want to fact check.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 11, 2016)

He's saying you finally made it to the 20th century, not to the (current) 21st.


----------



## waday (Apr 11, 2016)

First, I know very little about slow cookers/slow cooking. Second, we usually don't cook via slow cooker. We only use it a few times per year.

The wife and I were gifted a Cuisinart one. It has the insert that we can take out and wash separately from the base. While it says dishwasher safe, I don't think we've put it in the dishwasher many times. It usually just gets hand washed.

That said, it works good enough for us. Has high, low, simmer, warm settings and a timer. If you treat it like you should (i.e., don't throw it around, don't try to wash it in cold water after just turning the darn thing off), it should last a while.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 11, 2016)

Apparently a youtube learner.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 11, 2016)

Watchful said:


> My wife was asking about a new slow cooker, since her old one is not very attractive anymore, it works, but she was wanting a newer type that is programmable.
> I spent the morning reading reviews of everything from 39.00 to 350.00 price ranges and came to the conclusion, they are all junk now.
> The ones with a stoneware pot get hairline cracks from thermal shock if they are not treated perfectly at all times, and with kids, what is ever treated perfectly?
> The metal non stick ones tend to peel in time and leave bits of toxic ptfe in your food and your system.
> ...



I bought a Cuisinart MSC-600 for the wife and she loves it. With our careers, we find this cooking vessel very handy. We buy one every couple of  years but usually ask for one for Christmas. This one was the first one we bought in a long time. It is the best one yet. Do not have a clue how good it is compared to others, all I can tell you is it is much better quality than we have ever had. It wasn't cheap as I recall and the only reason I bought it was because I had $100 Kohls cash to use up before it expired and the need.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 11, 2016)

I want to say it was close to $300 at the time of purchase and Amazon confirms the retail price. I think in the end, I paid around $100 with it on sales and the use of the Kohls cash. I can not visualize myself paying any more than that for a crock pot.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 11, 2016)

waday said:


> First, I know very little about slow cookers/slow cooking. Second, we usually don't cook via slow cooker. We only use it a few times per year.
> 
> The wife and I were gifted a Cuisinart one. It has the insert that we can take out and wash separately from the base. While it says dishwasher safe, I don't think we've put it in the dishwasher many times. It usually just gets hand washed.
> 
> That said, it works good enough for us. Has high, low, simmer, warm settings and a timer. If you treat it like you should (i.e., don't throw it around, don't try to wash it in cold water after just turning the darn thing off), it should last a while.


If you like pulled pork here is a simple recipe.  Get a pork loin roast whole from the local butcher or mega mart.  Rub it with your favorite rub or just some salt and pepper and let it sit for an hour, no more than twelve hours in the chill chest.  Put the pork loin in the bottom of your cold slow cooker crock.  Pour in one 16 oz. bottle of your favorite root beer.  You can use any soda you like, I prefer root beer.  Dr. Pepper is also very good.  Cover, turn to low for 10 hours and walk away.

10 hours later carefully pour off the liquid, reserving 1 cup of liquid just in case you want to add it back in.  Pull the meat if you like or just shred roughly by hand in the crock.  Add 1 teaspoons of liquid smoke per pound of meat and your favorite bbq sauce. Stir in well, pile high on you favorite bun, top with pickles and or coleslaw if you like Memphis style and eat.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 11, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> Watchful said:
> 
> 
> > My wife was asking about a new slow cooker, since her old one is not very attractive anymore, it works, but she was wanting a newer type that is programmable.
> ...


That was the last one we purchased after our old Crockpot finally died.  Works fantastically and is easy to take places like family get togethers.


----------



## waday (Apr 11, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > First, I know very little about slow cookers/slow cooking. Second, we usually don't cook via slow cooker. We only use it a few times per year.
> ...


Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## table1349 (Apr 11, 2016)

No problem.  It's a great way to enjoy pulled pork when there is 2 feet of snow on the ground.


----------



## limr (Apr 11, 2016)

waday said:


> First, I know very little about slow cookers/slow cooking. Second, we usually don't cook via slow cooker. We only use it a few times per year.
> 
> The wife and I were gifted a Cuisinart one. It has the insert that we can take out and wash separately from the base. While it says dishwasher safe, I don't think we've put it in the dishwasher many times. It usually just gets hand washed.
> 
> That said, it works good enough for us. Has high, low, simmer, warm settings and a timer. If you treat it like you should (i.e., don't throw it around, don't try to wash it in cold water after just turning the darn thing off), it should last a while.



I've had mine for several years and I use it a LOT, and have never had any issues with cracking or anything like that. It's a Hamilton Beach, model who knows? But yes - treat it properly and it should last a good long time. Mine is programmable and also has a removable ceramic insert that can be washed. It's also large enough that I can load it up with the ingredients, let it cook overnight, and have food to last me nearly 2 weeks. I make lots of stews, soups, and dal.


----------



## waday (Apr 11, 2016)

limr said:


> and have food to last me nearly 2 weeks.




...The wife and I will have to start slow cooking. We get tired of cooking all the time, haha.


----------



## limr (Apr 11, 2016)

waday said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > and have food to last me nearly 2 weeks.
> ...



To be fair, it's not 2 weeks' worth of all three meals, and I'm only feeding myself  But still, usually, a pot of stew or dal will be 10-ish servings, which for me equals not having to figure out what to bring to work for lunch for 2 weeks (I'll eat something different on weekends.) In fact, I'm working on week 2 of my latest stew, which is a pinto bean/quinoa + veggie concoction. Obviously, this isn't so great for people who don't like eating the same thing all the time. Me, I don't mind it so much  But even so, you can still make something that can be served different ways to change things up from day to day. Today's stew includes a generous sprinkling of cayenne, for example, and tomorrow's might get a drop or two of truffle oil


----------



## waday (Apr 11, 2016)

limr said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...


Still, that's a good idea... use the same meal but change it slightly. That's kind of what we do now with salads and whatnot... use the same basic spring mix and change up the veggies that we add on top with different dressings. We'll also do the same thing with spaghetti squash.. sometimes we'll make it with a peanut sauce for 'Pad Thai' and other times we'll have it with tomato sauce for 'spaghetti'.

But, being able to throw food in a slow cooker and not having to worry about a big cleanup, and still have a warm meal, would be very nice. Spaghetti squash is probably one of the easier squashes to make, and it still annoys me, haha.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 11, 2016)

Yeah, that's what we do with the pulled pork.  If it is just the wife and I we will keep out 1 lb of the pork for pulled pork.  We will vacum pack the rest before adding the liquid smoke or bbq sauce in 1 lb packages and freeze them.  Great for pork burritos, tacos, chili, soups, a whole host of other things.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 11, 2016)

I usually will make a pot roast in mine (I actually have two of them).  Toss in a roast, some taters, carrots etc.  Let it cook overnight.  The leftovers get vacuum-sealed and tossed in the freezer.

Sometimes I will do a roast without the veggies and use the cooked beef for making hot beef sandwiches.


----------



## limr (Apr 11, 2016)

Yes, a good slow cooker that gets regular use should also come with a good-sized freezer!


----------



## budget cruncher (Apr 11, 2016)

For anyone who cooks a lot, you can get this:

AGA ATC3DBL Total Control Series 39" Ranges Dark Blue

I think it has a slow cooker function.  I don't know anyone who cooks enough to make one of these seem like a good choice.  

I use my slow-cooker nearly once a week, but there's only the two of us now.  We freeze the leftovers, but still a whole meal in the crockpot takes a while to finish.


----------



## Watchful (Apr 11, 2016)

We also tried out sous vide cooking recently. Its a very old method (1799) but has gotten a new look recently. Frankly, I wasn't impressed.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 11, 2016)

480sparky said:


> I usually will make a pot roast in mine (I actually have two of them).  Toss in a roast, some taters, carrots etc.  Let it cook overnight.  The leftovers get vacuum-sealed and tossed in the freezer.
> 
> Sometimes I will do a roast without the veggies and use the cooked beef for making hot beef sandwiches.


It is excellent for a classic Yankee Pot Roast.  Just don't forget to sear you roast in a very hot cast iron skillet.  The millard effect is to me what makes a good pot roast.


----------



## limr (Apr 11, 2016)

budget cruncher said:


> For anyone who cooks a lot, you can get this:
> 
> AGA ATC3DBL Total Control Series 39" Ranges Dark Blue



For the low low price of $17,700? Suuuuuuuuure, seems like a great option.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 11, 2016)

For $2,500.00 this actually is a great option. Samsung NE58F9710WS 30 Inch Slide-In Electric Range with 5 Smoothtop Elements, 5.8 cu. ft. Capacity Flex Duo Oven, 6/9/12 Inch Front Right Burner, Gliding Rack, Temperature Probe, Warming Drawer and Steam Self Clean

The bridge burners are nice for using a long griddle, no more need for a double boiler with the melt function and a large convection oven that will easily hold a 25 lb turkey along with other dishes.  It will also fit half sheet pans with ease and the split oven feature is really nice when you have oven items to cook at different temps.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 12, 2016)

My wife cooks, pot roast, chicken, soups, stews, chilli, dips,  and shingle dishes. I usually wash the thing and have broke a couple of the inserts over the years. Every time I break one, it's from the force of hand scrubbing the sides. I have an unusual amount of strength in my hands. I don't even try to shake hands very much because I have hurt people, I am stupid like that. I also have lost a fair amount of feeling in my hands from fighting, painting, drawing, and keyboarding. Oh crap, I'm rambling again. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349 (Apr 12, 2016)

I have only broken one crock, (on purpose).  It was the one we got for our wedding.  The original crock pots didn't have removable crocks.  What a Crock (pun intended)  They were a pain in the butt to wash since they couldn't be immersed.  Soapy hands, slippery crock and a bad attitude all combined for it to "slip" from my fingers onto the tile floor.  "Oops" clumsy me. 

By that time they had removable crocks.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 12, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> I have only broken one crock, (on purpose).  It was the one we got for our wedding.  The original crock pots didn't have removable crocks.  What a Crock (pun intended)  They were a pain in the butt to wash since they couldn't be immersed.  Soapy hands, slippery crock and a bad attitude all combined for it to "slip" from my fingers onto the tile floor.  "Oops" clumsy me.
> 
> By that time they had removable crocks.


Now I spray with oven cleaner, stick the lid on, and walk away until morning. Way easier. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchful (Apr 12, 2016)

Yeah, that's the problem, once a hairline crack forms, the structural integrity is gone. Sometimes the crack is too fine to be visible even.

I shouldn't have to worry with stainless steel


----------



## table1349 (Apr 12, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > I have only broken one crock, (on purpose).  It was the one we got for our wedding.  The original crock pots didn't have removable crocks.  What a Crock (pun intended)  They were a pain in the butt to wash since they couldn't be immersed.  Soapy hands, slippery crock and a bad attitude all combined for it to "slip" from my fingers onto the tile floor.  "Oops" clumsy me.
> ...


Crock Pot didn't like that idea either.  Something about melting all that plastic like handles, feet etc.  Needless to say the little woman didn't like the idea of melting the thing in the oven either.  Women can be sooooo picky sometimes.  Of course now it is a different story.  Works great doesn't it.

It also works great each fall for the stainless steel grill racks.  Put them in the oven turn it on for an over cleaning, pull them out 7 hours later and wipe them down.  Clean as a whistle.


----------



## unpopular (Apr 12, 2016)

Online reviews are pretty much worthless. People very seldom report good experiences, this leaves only bad ones.

In the past we could only imagine that there would be a handful of bad experiences, you know, maybe a few hundred out of several thousand units - in reality, it's more tens of thousands out of millions. It's always been this way, only now we're reading thousands of first-hand accounts of product failure.

One example is the Playstation 4 "blue flash of death". If you look this up online you'd imagine that the majority of PS4s had this problem. In reality, it only affected around 4% of units (including mine before I replaced it).

My advise is instead of looking at the specific reports to rather look at the number of reports. If there is one unit that has significantly more negative reviews than another, go with that. Well. Unless those reviews are "caught on fire" then maybe.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 12, 2016)

Wow, 33 posts on a crock pot in a photo forum. Lol

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349 (Apr 12, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> Wow, 33 posts on a crock pot in a photo forum. Lol
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


In the off topic section.


----------



## Watchful (Apr 12, 2016)

unpopular said:


> Online reviews are pretty much worthless. People very seldom report good experiences, this leaves only bad ones.
> 
> In the past we could only imagine that there would be a handful of bad experiences, you know, maybe a few hundred out of several thousand units - in reality, it's more tens of thousands out of millions. It's always been this way, only now we're reading thousands of first-hand accounts of product failure.
> 
> ...


Its common sense that ceramic will fail faster if its thermally shocked. Like dropping a hot glass in ice water.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 13, 2016)

It's also common sense not to do that.  Kind of like it's common sense that a metal car body will crumple if you hit a light pole.  I just don't hit light poles, no crumpled body.


----------



## unpopular (Apr 13, 2016)

A carbon body will shatter into a billion pieces. That is why I drive a Koenigsegg.

Now. If only I could find a pole.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 13, 2016)

unpopular said:


> A carbon body will shatter into a billion pieces. That is why I drive a Koenigsegg.
> 
> Now. If only I could find a pole.


Yeah, right...... You live in Montana.  That there is big sky cattle country.   If it doesn't have Ford or Chevrolet on it they will hunt you down and string you up for the traitorous sidewinder you be.  
Montana State Motto:  Buy American or buy 6 feet of ground.


----------



## unpopular (Apr 13, 2016)

More like if it's not low emissions they will hunt you down and use your remains as organic fertilizer.

This is Missoula.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 13, 2016)

unpopular said:


> More like if it's not low emissions they will hunt you down and use your remains as organic fertilizer.
> 
> This is Missoula.


Well yeah, the three democrats in the state want you to keep the vehicle emissions clean because of all the methane coming from the cow farts.


----------



## unpopular (Apr 13, 2016)

Keep Missoula Weird!


----------



## Watchful (Apr 16, 2016)

You lost me there...??


----------



## unpopular (Apr 17, 2016)

If you ever spent time here, you'd understand, @Watchful


----------



## Watchful (Apr 17, 2016)




----------

